# Porn Star Challenge (boobs ahead, duh)



## Uchina (Sep 28, 2006)

So I was watching one of my favorite Peter North scenes tonight when I was supposed to be studying, when it occured to me that a PORN STAR look would be a fun face to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Here's Jenna looking spectacular as usual...
There's lots of porno looks to behold.  There's the silver eye and glossy lip, the black eye and glossy lip, the blue eye and glossy lip, ect ect.  Well, I'm not supposed to post porn on Specktra, so you ladies have to go out and do your own research (have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Makeupgirl9273 (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes, she looks gorgeous as always!  I'm still trying to find colors that work for me and I am STILL looking for my perfect nude.  :-(


----------



## thejadedstar (Nov 3, 2006)

I know I'm a bit late on this one, but my compy's been broken for a while


----------



## little teaser (Nov 4, 2006)

wow i like that look that does look pornish


----------



## rchickos (Nov 10, 2006)

Love the blue eyes, and those lashes look amazing!  I'm sad more people haven't posted in this thread, I want more pics!  For some reason I really like the whole porn star look...


----------



## circe221 (Nov 11, 2006)

Not sure if anyone has ever posted this but...porn star Asia Carerra has posted some Makeup Tips on her site:

http://www.asiacarrera.com/makeup/welcome.html

A good step by step of how she does her makeup.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 13, 2006)

ok Im a little late and these are NOT appropriate.. so if anyone wants i will take them down....


----------



## agentpink (Nov 17, 2006)

i wasn't even trying to do a porn star look but my friend said i look like a dancer with this makeup on haha


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 17, 2006)

agentpink, that looks awesome...kinda kate moss-esque...very sultry


If I had a camera I would so contribute to this....I love pornstar looks haha


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 17, 2006)

haha i love how the original poster admits to enjoying Peter North! hahaahahahahaha

i'll contribute here sometime this week, i saw Real Sex Pornucopia and they did an Interview with Jenna Jameson and she had on th emost beautiful make up, i cant even describe it but i'll give it a try.


----------



## pinkstiletto (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *agentpink* 

 
_i wasn't even trying to do a porn star look but my friend said i look like a dancer with this makeup on haha 
http://myspace-244.vo.llnwd.net/0122...20400244_l.jpg_

 
You're gorgeous!!!

what did you use for this look??


----------



## resin (Nov 23, 2006)

i must try this!


----------



## kcphoto (Nov 23, 2006)

(way new here... so I apologize for not knowing in advance)

But can I post pictures from an actual porn star challenge I did elsewhere a while back?

(if nothing else, someone could use them for inspiration!)


----------



## Lalli (Nov 23, 2006)

^^yes u can


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 24, 2006)

here's my try....:/


















all i could think of was smokey eyes and overdrawn lips...hehe, not too creative.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 27, 2006)

Everyone looks great! and mrsvindiesel, is that a 'tantoo' I see on your boob? Haha if it is I have the same one on my thigh haha!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Everyone looks great! and mrsvindiesel, is that a 'tantoo' I see on your boob? Haha if it is I have the same one on my thigh haha!_

 
hahahah yesss !! i've had it for like.. 4 years and it wont go awayy lol but i like it


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's mine!!







More here
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...374#post620374

I always tell my boyfriend that whenever I've seen porn I'm always looking at the girls makeup.... and shoes!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 6, 2006)

ooooh Miss Pumpkin you look great!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 7, 2006)

Miss Pumpkin hot


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 7, 2006)

lol, this is so fun. i don't get how to "do" porn star make up though, what makes it different than the quintessential "playboy" look (which we already had a challenge for)?


----------



## LuvBeMac (Dec 16, 2006)

This is mine, ignore the decent shirt. It wasnt for this challenge but I think it suits!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose this works;











http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...IGMENT0003.jpg


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 7, 2007)

loved this one


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_I suppose this works;











http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...IGMENT0003.jpg_

 
I love love love your eye makeup. Gorgeous!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_I suppose this works;











http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...IGMENT0003.jpg_

 


LOVE THISS!!


----------



## amaloo (Apr 15, 2007)

WOW Your eyes look awesome!


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 16, 2007)

wow that looks amazing..


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 16, 2007)

This was so much fuuuuuun!!  I dont think Ive ever worn SO much makeup, and liked it. hahahahahah


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Apr 18, 2007)

^ thats me.


----------



## kymnasium (May 21, 2007)

HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT!  I wish I felt up to the challenge here... you guys have definitely set the bar pretty high!


----------



## NaturallyME (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_I suppose this works;











http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...IGMENT0003.jpg_

 

I LOVE ur piercings my frind has the SAME ones except she has double marilyns instead of  2 on her nose 
And i love this dark sultry eye


----------



## laura-doll (May 26, 2007)

oo i think im gonna enter this


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 31, 2007)

Here's my porn star makeup! Enjoy. =D


----------



## KAIA (Jun 2, 2007)

OMG!!! I'm gonna be the president of BunnyBunnyBunny fan club!! you're GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_OMG!!! I'm gonna be the president of BunnyBunnyBunny fan club!! you're GORGEOUS!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Lol thank you! I was breaking out on my chin that day though ;-; But thank you so much! I thought it was very pornstar-y. =)


----------



## ellesea (Jun 3, 2007)

Holy crap, that's breathtaking. I live near the village (the gay area in Toronto) so I see my share of boys in makeup but....damn, that's the best I've ever seen! The blending and the colors are beautiful!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Here's my porn star makeup! Enjoy. =D




_


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellesea* 

 
_Holy crap, that's breathtaking. I live near the village (the gay area in Toronto) so I see my share of boys in makeup but....damn, that's the best I've ever seen! The blending and the colors are beautiful!_

 
Yey! Thank you! =D


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 11, 2007)

BunnyBunnyBunny im in lurve with your EYES! can i keep em?!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm not really into the porn star thing.....i't like wanting to look like a hooker...but whatever! LOL  This is more my "fem-bot" look, but this is the best challenge it would fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe one of these days I'll get around to actually taking some NEW photos


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 12, 2007)

You are GORGEOUS. OMG... In the last pic you look like Kate Moss. You are absolutely gorgeous. To die for!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 12, 2007)

Melaniumom and BunnyBunnyBunny are smokin!  You both actually look Couture (yes you do ) rather than Pornish. Sooo Jeealous!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_I'm not really into the porn star thing.....i't like wanting to look like a hooker...but whatever! LOL  This is more my "fem-bot" look, but this is the best challenge it would fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe one of these days I'll get around to actually taking some NEW photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_

 
OMG!!! You are gorgeous! Considering that porn would be downright degrading; that's GLAMOUR!!! Your cheeks and eyes are to die for! Are those professional photos? If not, what camera is that?


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_You are GORGEOUS. OMG... In the last pic you look like Kate Moss. You are absolutely gorgeous. To die for!!_

 

Well, you are not exactly chopped liver, hon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I used to get the Kate Moss thing a lot when I was younger, but not so much these days! LOL


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_OMG!!! You are gorgeous! Considering that porn would be downright degrading; that's GLAMOUR!!! Your cheeks and eyes are to die for! Are those professional photos? If not, what camera is that?_

 

Why thank you, my dear!  I love GLAMOUR so that is an awesome compliment!  I actually took these myself. Photography and makeup are my two hobbies/passions!  I have a Canon EOS 30D, but these were taken before I got my Canon 3D. I used my mom's Sony Cybershot DSC-F828, which is also 8MP.


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 14, 2007)

i would give up my 24 inch waist for your cheekbones. honest to god.
wow. just wow.


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_i would give up my 24 inch waist for your cheekbones. honest to god.
wow. just wow._

 

Alright then..... let's trade


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 14, 2007)

all of your different makeup shots are just awesome melanie. i cant help but be envious of those cheekbones.


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_all of your different makeup shots are just awesome melanie. i cant help but be envious of those cheekbones._


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 14, 2007)

*YOU ARE G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!*​


----------



## Sonsireegemini (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_I suppose this works;











http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...IGMENT0003.jpg_

 

WOW


----------



## rnsmelody (Jun 17, 2007)

prettyy!!! i love the blues what colors did you use for your eyes?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_I'm not really into the porn star thing.....i't like wanting to look like a hooker...but whatever! LOL This is more my "fem-bot" look, but this is the best challenge it would fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe one of these days I'll get around to actually taking some NEW photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 

 
_prettyy!!! i love the blues what colors did you use for your eyes?_

 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used rebelrock blue pigment, some cheapie iridescent shadow as a hilighter and a cheapie Revlon liquid liner in navy. That's it!


----------



## franimal (Jun 19, 2007)

when my man was in the army, i used to send him sexy pictures so he wouldn't miss me so much. I hope that's not too weird. Here's an old one:


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 19, 2007)

These pics were just taken before going out (yes, I like going out looking like a porn slut) not specifically for this challenge.  I want to submit them anyway b/c this is my fave porn star look that is easy and simple.  It's just the eyes rimmed in sharkskin s/s and carbon e/s blended up to the crease. (great for when you want blackest black).   Big lashes and pink gloss.  This look takes me 15 minutes now that I have it down and it's HOT for clubbin!  













I'll submit some more pics in a few days with more dramatic eyes and lips and better pics.  This challenge is great!

melaniumom - so gorgeous!  your cheekbones, your eyes, your skin, your makeup, wow!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_when my man was in the army, i used to send him sexy pictures so he wouldn't miss me so much. I hope that's not too weird. Here's an old one:




_

 
You remind me of Cali from Grey's Anatomy!  She's a total hottie!


----------



## Uchina (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_These pics were just taken before going out (yes, I like going out looking like a porn slut) not specifically for this challenge.  I want to submit them anyway b/c this is my fave porn star look that is easy and simple.  It's just the eyes rimmed in sharkskin s/s and carbon e/s blended up to the crease. (great for when you want blackest black).   Big lashes and pink gloss.  This look takes me 15 minutes now that I have it down and it's HOT for clubbin!  













I'll submit some more pics in a few days with more dramatic eyes and lips and better pics.  This challenge is great!

melaniumom - so gorgeous!  your cheekbones, your eyes, your skin, your makeup, wow!_

 
You look like an import model


----------



## thestarsfall (Aug 5, 2007)

I was playing around and somehow I ended up with a pr0n look so...








gotta have sexy secretary with the glasses...


----------



## chako012 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Decided to do one too being the Teacher/Secretary not sure! But yea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shu uemura lashes + black black pigment (man this is messy stuff) + rose Pigment+ Vanilla + Provence. Fluidline as liner.

Orgasm for cheeks (and rightly so) as well as Porcelain Pink on top and as a highlighter.

Medium MSF for foundation and Strobe Cream underneath.

Dior Addict Plastic Gloss on Lips.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chako012* 

 
_Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Decided to do one too being the Teacher/Secretary not sure! But yea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shu uemura lashes + black black pigment (man this is messy stuff) + rose Pigment+ Vanilla + Provence. Fluidline as liner.

Orgasm for cheeks (and rightly so) as well as Porcelain Pink on top and as a highlighter.

Medium MSF for foundation and Strobe Cream underneath.

Dior Addict Plastic Gloss on Lips.













_

 

I seriously love those lashes on you (especially in that last photo!!)- looks great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









hehe YAY for japanese teacher style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will you do my make up for Fi's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to see that the medium MSF is working well as a foundation too ^^

Lastly, yay for using orgasm!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The name shocks the boys... but it sure is pretty!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 6, 2007)

Her makeup is outstanding.  What gets me is that men say they want natural, but there is nothing natural about this look. She has that barbie doll look


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 14, 2008)

MAC Addiction GORGEOUS i love blue


----------



## kimberlane (Oct 10, 2008)

Just had to say you remind me of Amanda(I think that is her name) on ugly Betty. One of my fave shows. You are beautiful by the way.


----------



## Tatti (Oct 11, 2008)

wow!! your beauty is just amazing!


----------



## beezyfree (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_I'm not really into the porn star thing.....i't like wanting to look like a hooker...but whatever! LOL  This is more my "fem-bot" look, but this is the best challenge it would fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe one of these days I'll get around to actually taking some NEW photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_

 

OMG! THIS IS GORGEOUS!!!! GREAT WORK!!! I LOVE THE COLOR ON U! LOVE THE TOUCH OF BLUE LINER WING'D OUT LIKE THAT.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's mine!


----------



## Kiyishima (Mar 4, 2009)

I love this! ^^^ plus, it brings out the gorgeous brown in those eyes of yours


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ I agree!  Gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2009)

^^^ totally. blue is your color. in fact, i love royal jewel blues against warm skin tones..


----------



## ellabella27 (Mar 7, 2009)

you girls all look amazing, smokey eye nude lip is my everday look should i revise it haha?


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Mar 7, 2009)

Haha thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## mirandaincanada (Mar 27, 2009)

great job ladies 
u all look awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayeeh (May 3, 2009)

no boobs, just my face. and the fiance. closest thing to porn star. 






Used:
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Pots & Pans
Shadestick in sharkskin
Electra over Pots & Pans
Black Tied over sharkskin
Vanilla e/s as highlight.
Moon Beam Lipglass

face:
Sculpt and Shape NC42
MSF Dark
BBlush Gingerly

Hope it satisfies the "porn star" look. I thought it looked a bit import model-ish and the fiance says its too much. haha.


----------



## sarabethykins (May 24, 2009)

I cropped my boobs out since they're non existent! hehehe


----------



## XOsophiie (Aug 10, 2009)

yayyy I want to enter too. its kind of pornstar-ish... lol ;]


Eyes:
udpp
Goldmine e/s 
Orange e/s 
Mulch e/s 
NYX White e/s
Revlon liquid eyeliner
Buxom Mascara

Face:
MSFN Medium plus
NARS Madly blush
Refined MSF 

Lips:
Foundation
Rimmel Caramel lipliner
Clear gloss


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XOsophiie* 

 
_yayyy I want to enter too. its kind of pornstar-ish... lol ;]


Eyes:
udpp
Goldmine e/s 
Orange e/s 
Mulch e/s 
NYX White e/s
Revlon liquid eyeliner
Buxom Mascara

Face:
MSFN Medium plus
NARS Madly blush
Refined MSF 

Lips:
Foundation
Rimmel Caramel lipliner
Clear gloss




_

 
WOW, this is stunning! Reminds me of a tequila sunrise LOL


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XOsophiie* 

 
_yayyy I want to enter too. its kind of pornstar-ish... lol ;]


Eyes:
udpp
Goldmine e/s 
Orange e/s 
Mulch e/s 
NYX White e/s
Revlon liquid eyeliner
Buxom Mascara

Face:
MSFN Medium plus
NARS Madly blush
Refined MSF 

Lips:
Foundation
Rimmel Caramel lipliner
Clear gloss




_

 

Wow. Thats soooo pretty! I love it! you got talent!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_OMG!!! I'm gonna be the president of BunnyBunnyBunny fan club!! you're GORGEOUS!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
definently agreed!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 10, 2009)

im going to a Rock of Love theme party next week so i might post what i come up with here. its basically porn makeup anyway!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_im going to a Rock of Love theme party next week so i might post what i come up with here. its basically porn makeup anyway!_

 

oooh sounds like fun!! where is it at?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_oooh sounds like fun!! where is it at?_

 
At some rich kid's parents' house. 

Girls will basically be dressed like pornstars and guys will dress more like douchebags than they already do on a daily basis. The perfect oppurtunity to get ogled at and totally shit-faced. 
But it'll be fun to get dressed up, so I'm going anyway and I'm looking in this thread for inspiration.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 28, 2009)

it goes good for the sex industry I even put my leather chain bustless bustier on !!!


----------



## cathyviolet (Feb 14, 2010)

Ooh, I've just done a 'glamour' shot with my friend Rachel modelling for me...
















C x


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2010)

^what shadows did you use?


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sikfrmthemirror* 

 
_





^ thats me.









_

 
Love this! Can we say 'sultry'?!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_Wow. Thats soooo pretty! I love it! you got talent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Second! so summery yet sexy!


----------



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

You did a great job!!


----------



## Shanti (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow ladies!





I wore this out to my 19th birthday... it's basically as pornstarish as it gets for me.


----------



## Kirsty (May 2, 2010)

My subtle porn style make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Glitter in my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pout!





Freshwater e/s & Blue Flame mes. Flespot & Boy Bait


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (May 31, 2010)

Sexy!


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (May 31, 2010)

This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LoVeritas (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## LoVeritas (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Funtabulous (Sep 25, 2010)

Haha, I can't believe I'm posting this, but I did a look tonight that fits this description, so what the hell! 

Making stupid faces... (no boobs, (un)fortunately)










I was inspired by my nail polish-- Orly Cosmic FX Lunar Eclipse. It's gorgeous!

All products are MAC unless otherwise specified.

FACE
Studio Fix Fluid NW25
Bronzing Powder Matte Bronze to contour
Well Dressed blush
Marine Life high light powder on top of Well Dressed (pink side)
Soft and Gentle mineralized skin finish
Blot powder medium dark
Blonde Impeccable Brow Pencil with blot powder on top to lighten

EYES
Blacktrack fluidline as black base on lid
Blue Flame mineralized eye shadow applied wet over blacktrack
Atlantic blue in crease and outer corner, blended also on lower lash line
Shroom and Sugar Shot to highlight (because I couldn't find my Dazzlelight!)
Nightsky softsparkle eye pencil 
Smolder eye kohl to tightline
Lise Watier Opale glitter liner on inner lower lash line/corner
Studio Fix black fix mascara

LIPS
Myth lipstick
Baby Sparks dazzle glass
Reflects transparent teal glitter

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 28, 2010)

^u look hot!


----------



## Rootlily (Oct 8, 2010)

very porn-ish!!lol


----------



## Rootlily (Oct 8, 2010)

great look!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks awesome, wish i had the TIME to do this, maybe next week, when my little girl isn't giving me teething grief. No boobs for me to show though, I would have to contour mine to even make me look like i have some.


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 5, 2010)

all these are so beautiful! I'm inspired to do one though it surely wouldn't come close to any of your guys' amazing looks


----------



## xodesirae (Jan 10, 2011)

*From a cheap no name palette and some avon lipstick, with some falsies...heres my look. *​ ​ 

​


----------



## Funtabulous (Jan 11, 2011)

^ Very sexy, love the lipstick! I wish I could do my liner like you!


----------



## xodesirae (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, I can only do it like that sometimes! lol.


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 7, 2011)

y'all look gorgeous, i like the porno look too, heavy makeup without looking orange is always a plus!!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (May 18, 2011)

I know you posted your pic ages ago but Funtabulous you look amazing on here!


----------



## Funtabulous (May 23, 2011)

ShesAFoxyLady said:


> I know you posted your pic ages ago but Funtabulous you look amazing on here!


	Thanks!


----------

